# PS3 HDMI Audio Settings Help



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I know LPCM converts the codec to PCM. Can someone explain to me what the Bitstream setting is, what does it do, and is it superior to LCPCM? Which is better for Dolby True HD and/or DTS Master Audio?


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't have a PS3, so maybe someone else can chime in. As far as I am aware, the best way to handle audio on the PS3 is to let it convert DDTHD and DTSMA to LPCM and output via HDMI. If you use bitstream, it will down convert all the audio to straight up Dolby Digital and output via HDMI or Optical.


----------



## mjb1023 (Jul 17, 2009)

I believe that if you have a newer receiver that can decode Dolby true HD and DTS Master, you are better off sending the data Bitstream if it is an option. That allows the receiver to do the proper decoding and not the PS3. 
By the way, I have been looking on my PS3's menu for a Bitstream option and have not seen one. If you can point me in the right direction, I would really appreciate the help.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

mjb1023 said:


> I believe that if you have a newer receiver that can decode Dolby true HD and DTS Master, you are better off sending the data Bitstream if it is an option. That allows the receiver to do the proper decoding and not the PS3.
> By the way, I have been looking on my PS3's menu for a Bitstream option and have not seen one. If you can point me in the right direction, I would really appreciate the help.



I have the highly coveted 60gb model and your's may be different. Not all PS3s have the same features listed in their XMB, for example the 20 and 60GB models have sacd settings but newer units do not. 80GB PS3 models produced at the same time period all have differnt XMB options that depend on your Geography, for example UK and Japan have a TiVO like feature in their Units that are not found on an PS3 model ever sold in the US.

If my memory recall is correct, audio settings are listed under the "system options" (or is it system settings) (SiC?) then under Blu-Ray.. I'll check later on when I am home to be a bit more accurate.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

While the PS3 has always been able to decode DDTHD and DTSMA internally and output the audio as LPCM via HDMI, it has never been able to bitstream those codecs over HDMI. Unless they added that functionality and I've managed to miss it in the news, you will be getting a high quality dolby digital signal if you choose bitstream. That said, it is perfectly proper to decode the audio in the player and use LPCM.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

hddummy said:


> While the PS3 has always been able to decode DDTHD and DTSMA internally and output the audio as LPCM via HDMI, it has never been able to bitstream those codecs over HDMI. Unless they added that functionality and I've managed to miss it in the news, you will be getting a high quality dolby digital signal if you choose bitstream. That said, it is perfectly proper to decode the audio in the player and use LPCM.


My 60GB has the Bitstream and LPCM option. If I get a chance I'll borrow a digital camera (I am a die hard film guy) and show you a screen shot.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

8086 said:


> My 60GB has the Bitstream and LPCM option. If I get a chance I'll borrow a digital camera (I am a die hard film guy) and show you a screen shot.


Yes, I get that. The point is HOW it deals with DDTHD, DTSMA, and DD+. If you choose bitstream, it will not send these codecs to the receiver via bitstream. It will decode them internally then re-encode them as a dolby digital bitstream.
I realize I've just repeated myself for the third time, so where we getting disconnected in this discussion?


----------

